# BCV availability at 7 months



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 8, 2016)

My wife and I are contemplating buying a DVC resale contract.  We're having a hard time choosing between AKV and BCV.  We like both places, but we're leaning toward BCV because of the proximity to Epcot and waterpark for the kids.  However, the prices of AKV are much more reasonable.  We know that we'd have no problem booking AKV at the 7 month mark (if we bought BCV), but we haven't read much about BCV availability at the 7 month mark - we're worried that if we buy AKV we wouldn't be able to book BCV if we wanted to.  We're interested in either 1 or 2 bedroom villas, and we typically travel in off times, usually November to March.  Does anyone have any experience trying to book a 1 or 2 bedroom villa at BCV at the 7 month mark?  How rare is this?


----------



## blondietink (Aug 8, 2016)

We have  booked BCV's successfully at the 7 month mark.  Once in the highly coveted week after Easter in April and once in the off-season end of August.  We have also booked a highly coveted BWV once during Food and Wine fest in October.  All have been one bedrooms. Be online right at 8 am at the 7 month mark and you should be OK.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Aug 9, 2016)

There are also very hard to get rooms in AKV that you would be able to get owning there: Concierge and low point Value.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 9, 2016)

What are the concierge benefits? I don't know details, only that I've heard it's overrated and not worth the extra points.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2016)

This post includes some general information, and the two threads it refers to at the bottom are a gold mine for understanding DVC availability.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/pe...ty-and-difficult-to-get-reservations.3443015/


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is great information, thank you for posting.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Aug 9, 2016)

bobbyoc23 said:


> What are the concierge benefits? I don't know details, only that I've heard it's overrated and not worth the extra points.



If you are spending time at Jambo House rather than all day at the parks, then it's a nice treat. See below lounge offerings that all in your room can enjoy. It can save time in the morning (quick continental breakfast) and you can just order entrees for dinner (saving on appetizers, desserts and wine - not listed below but they also have African beers as well), but more importantly everyone in your party feels pampered...

LOUNGE OFFERINGS

Macheo (Sunrise Offerings)
 6:30 am 

For Early Risers, coffee and assorted juices

*****

Miamko (Adventurous Awakenings)
 7:00am - 10:30am

Assortment of fresh fruits, juices, pastries and cereals

*****

Vitafunio (Safari Snacks)
 11:30am - 3:00pm

Selection of African snacks and beverages

*****

Chai (Afternoon Tea)
 3:00pm - 4:30pm

Loose leaf teas, assortment of scones, cookies and biscuits

*****

Kisikusiku (Twilight Offerings)
 5:00pm - 7:00pm

Wines, hors d'oeuvres, appetizers from Jiko and Boma

*****

Rehema (Evening Indulgences)
 8:00pm - 10:00pm

Fine desserts and premium cordials


----------



## icydog (Aug 9, 2016)

I own at  Beach Club Villas Resort and Old Key West. I have tried to find Beach Club at 7 months using my Old Key West points but almost every time the resort is sold out.

 If you want to go to the Beach Club buy points there. You should always buy points where you want to go. That's why I don't own any Saratoga Springs Resort points. I don't want to go there. I own where I want to go and it has always worked for me. 

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas has the standard view rooms which cost approx the same as Disney's Old Key West rooms. That's a good reason to own there.


----------



## blondietink (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, we own at SSR for 11 years now and have never stayed there once.  Have always been able to stay somewhere else and always had a choice in resorts when booking.  We even got AKV once 30 days out when we decided on the spur of the moment to go to WDW.  But yes, own where you want to book because things can always change.


----------



## Cropman (Aug 9, 2016)

I've been a member of DVC since 2000.  I've never been able to stay at BCV.  Now, normally we want a two bedroom, but even in the last few years we haven't been able to get a one bedroom.  To be fair, I haven't been on at exactly the seven month window, but I have searched at the 6+ month window and nada.  IMHO, you can usually get a room at AKV, but BCV is much smaller and a harder room to get.  Also, I personally like BCV location over AKV. Would be great for Food and Wine or Spring Garden show.  Good luck to whichever one you decide on, you will love either one!!


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 10, 2016)

bobbyoc23 said:


> we typically travel in off times, usually November to March.



November and December are PEAK season for DVC owners - not "off season."

studios and 2BRs most anywhere will be tough to book for Nov and Dec.  1BRs are typically the last to book but still might be hit or miss...


----------



## stanleyu (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not sure if you know about this, but there is a way to find a week, if you are very flexible. The trick is to use the Resort Availability Tool. Pick the type of unit you want and click on "check availability". It doesn't matter what dates you use. Then go to the resort you want and click under "availability". It doesn't matter if it is unavailable or partially available. Once you click on it you will see a calendar with an indication of availability for each day of the month. From there you can use the scroll tabs on the right or left to change months. You can keep scrolling until you find a month with some availability. Then go back and select a date range from the dates you've found and you can book some rooms. Without doing this I've always found that even in low usage times there was always a day or two out or my selected week where nothing was available. This way you find an available week before you make your selection.


----------



## icydog (Aug 15, 2016)

The resort availability tool is a great help to me when checking for resorts. But you have to be a member to search so the OP will be out of luck. Also, as stated, the first two weeks in December are the most difficult to get due to Christmas celebrations and activities.

Also if you have enough time you can waitlist the full week if only a couple of days are missing. This usually works *but not always. *


----------



## bendadin (Aug 15, 2016)

I walked a reservation at 7 months (call daily and add and drop one day.) In hindsight I didn't need to do that but then again, I was booking in a low season. I ended up changing to BWV since the points are lower and BCV isn't quite off refurb yet, and I need a studio for 5.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 15, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I walked a reservation at 7 months (call daily and add and drop one day.) In hindsight I didn't need to do that but then again, I was booking in a low season. I ended up changing to BWV since the points are lower and BCV isn't quite off refurb yet, and I need a studio for 5.



and "walking" doesn't even really work at 7 months, since BCV owners could jump in front of you at any time...


----------



## bendadin (Aug 15, 2016)

chalee94 said:


> and "walking" doesn't even really work at 7 months, since BCV owners could jump in front of you at any time...



I know. I thought that it wouldn't work. But like I said, low season. 

I have a 5 in a studio stay coming up. It is our first and it may just be our last.


----------

